# orange beach natural bottom?



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Is there any natural bottom out of orange beach? I know the trysler grounds are close, but are there any within 10 or 12 miles?


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

there is a ledge just south of OB and i hope someone on here will throw the numbers up.... i have wanted to dive it !!!!!!!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Actually there are 7 ledges out of Orange Beach. 4 are clay and wood, 1 is giant stumps, 1 is a sandstone swiss cheese looking material and has a hard 90 degree agnle to it and I dont know what that one is. 

If I give you the #'s are you gonna post pics?


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

dont have any underwater cameras.... i heard about the stumps... this was the subject of a few altercations on the dock in OB..... guys thinking somebody was fishing their reefs.... if you want to email the numbers or pm them... emails is [email protected]


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> Actually there are 7 ledges out of Orange Beach. 4 are clay and wood, 1 is giant stumps, 1 is a sandstone swiss cheese looking material and has a hard 90 degree agnle to it and I dont know what that one is.
> 
> If I give you the #'s are you gonna post pics?


Without a doubt. Hell, I'll give you some of the fish. Pm me or send them to [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Hawaii 50 (Jul 28, 2009)

LopeAlong said:


> Actually there are 7 ledges out of Orange Beach. 4 are clay and wood, 1 is giant stumps, 1 is a sandstone swiss cheese looking material and has a hard 90 degree agnle to it and I dont know what that one is.
> 
> If I give you the #'s are you gonna post pics?


I have a camera and will send you and post the pics. PM me the #'s if you can.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

+4 on the ledge no's. Will diffly send pic's.PM me.Thanks


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I guess the only way I'm gonna stop the pm's is give the numbers. You people are relentless. 
08'956
32'372

I want pics of the bottom. I could care less about the fish


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Sorry guys, not giving out any of the other 6.


----------



## Hawaii 50 (Jul 28, 2009)

Which of the 7 ledges is this?


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

The one I haven't dove yet hince, lack of description above.


----------

